# Late Ur pic request



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey could you guys please post some pics of latter ur's. I am stuck in the US and never saw one. I am planning on getting a ur when I get my permanent duty station and want to make it look and run like a 91. Ie 20v and newer suspension tunning.Anyway post away. Thanks.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Late Ur pic request (USMC_LT)*

Not many features change externally on the urq from it's debut in 1980, until the production of just 11,452 cars ended in 1991.
Here's a visuall time-line of the major changes....
Early cars overseas had the same quad lamps the U.S. cars had.
Notable differences were of course, bumpers, tail lights, and lamp washer nozzels.
This early 1980 pre-production car has the nozzels mounted on the surround, and not the bumper.








1983 saw the introduction of the single piece (flat)Cibie lamps.
This car has the optional Fuchs rims also available in the U.S.








1983-84 U.S. cars had the huge bumpers, no washer nozzels, and kept the quad lamps.








1984+ cars came with the ronal R8 rims.









1985 overseas cars had a newly painted spoiler. Slanted Hellas replaced the Cibies. (along with a slanted grille) Smoked tail lights, and prismatic replaced the red units, and the trunk logos were no longer decals, but were plastic badges.
















The U.S. cars in 1985 had the painted rear spoiler, and plastic badges.
The car kept the red rear lights, and center piece. It did receive a slanted grille, but the headlights were still quads but had different (now slanted) surrrounds.








There is one (maybe more) 1986 car here in the states, it's identical.
1987, the rear end had changed again...
This time with the deletion of the 4 rings...








1988, chrome badges replaced the plastic...








The 20v RR engined quattros just had the 4 rings badge on the trunk.









So there you have it.
Pictures of the 1990....
























































You will need the following.
1985 ur quattro.
-If earlier, you'll need to have the dash swapped.
3B engine swap.
Euro lamps front, and back.
Euro bumpers front, and back.
Chrome rings for trunk.
Possible digi dash swap.
Audi sport steering wheel.
Twin shock for under the hood (supports)
I wouldn't go so far as to convert the quattro system to torsen, but you could.


_Modified by Sepp at 3:20 AM 12-21-2006_


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------

